# General cam swap questions



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Im thinking about installing the Livernois stage 1 cam. Its pretty small 224/224 .568/.568, 114 LSA. 
I cant get it tuned right away. The closest tuner is about 80 miles away. Being that its a small cam would it be within the computers ability to compensate for it until I can get it tuned? I have a wideband and can tweak the WOT fuel with the predator. 
Do you guys think the stock injectors would be fine to run with this cam? How does the timing cover seal back up to the oil pan? Permatex sealant?
Thanks!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

read up on cam shafts I think you would be wasting your money and time by going with that cam. You may only pick up 15 HP with that cam. I read the article on Livernois ported heads and cam and they made over 500 horses using the stage 2 cam. Also involved in a cam swap are valve springs, roller rockers, push rods gaskets ETC so I would say if you cant afford the tune you definately cant afford the supporting mod that go with the cam swap. Save up your duckets, research your options and then go for it so that you know what to expect when the job is done.--------Danfigg


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I read in this article that this cam picked up 90hp on an engine dyno. http://www.livernoismotorsports.com/downloads/gmhtpdyno.pdf 
Kinda a lot for such a small cam so I dont know maybe I missed something. Im not 100% set on this cam. And I think I will go with something a little bigger because I dont want to go too small and regret it but I dont want a too big of a cam.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just for everyone's sake, that article was a bogus article. The net of 90hp was with a heads/cam package. Over on the other forum, someone was looking into their stage 2 cam, and asked about that article. The guy he spoke to responded in an instant saying the people who wrote that article got those numbers, but we sure as hell didn't.

There ain't no way your getting 90hp out of that cam or any other cam your going to chose.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

danfigg said:


> read up on cam shafts I think you would be wasting your money and time by going with that cam. You may only pick up 15 HP with that cam. I read the article on Livernois ported heads and cam and they made over 500 horses using the stage 2 cam. Also involved in a cam swap are valve springs, roller rockers, push rods gaskets ETC so I would say if you cant afford the tune you definately cant afford the supporting mod that go with the cam swap. Save up your duckets, research your options and then go for it so that you know what to expect when the job is done.--------Danfigg


and P.S. I didnt say i couldnt afford a tune I meant i have to drive it somewhere to get it tuned. I make plenty of money... I can afford more than im doing. Im just frugal.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> Just for everyone's sake, that article was a bogus article. The net of 90hp was with a heads/cam package. Over on the other forum, someone was looking into their stage 2 cam, and asked about that article. The guy he spoke to responded in an instant saying the people who wrote that article got those numbers, but we sure as hell didn't.
> 
> There ain't no way your getting 90hp out of that cam or any other cam your going to chose.


yep does sound too good to be true. But it does say 90hp just for a cam swap so i guess they are lying.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Whether you go with that cam or another cam, it needs to be tuned. You CAN drive it but try not to unless your driving it to the tuner. If you do have to drive it, just go easy and don't do any WOT pulls or you'll really do some harm. Many people have gone weeks without a tune and have been fine. I'm not saying to do it, but you get the idea. 

As for the tune, your going to need a real tune, not a canned one. I would just spend the money and do it right. Forget the Predator and go have it done with HP Tuners. Also, the stock injectors are perfectly fine. You don't need bigger injectors with that size cam.

Install the cam and put it on a dyno. That's the proper and best way of doing it, unless you own HP Tuners, which I assume you don't considering your asking about the Predator.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I installed a simular cam in a 98 Corvette. Its not tuned yet, the car runs good enough to drive but I wouldn't hammer on it. The comment made the you will only get 15hp is BS, I installed smaller cams then that and gained 25hp peak with a tune, under the curve depends. Off the top of my head I maybe wrong I beleave LS2 injectors are 32lbs should be good enough. The timing cover requires a new gasket don't forget to use a dab of RTV on the corner where the oil pan, timing cover and block meet. Like has been said many times, a professional cam grinder can suggest a cam for your needs.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

sorry my bad I make lots of money to but I can afford it right now. I was just saying 399.00 for the cam sound good until you realize what else you have to buy to complete the job next thing you know your in the 1500.00 to 2000.00 range and saying holy crap how did that happen. And by the way that was 500 HP at the crank is what I thought the article was saying it wasnt RWHP. So that would translate to about 420 horsepower at the wheels hence forth a 90 hp increase from stock.------Danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Ummm no you may only pick up 15 horsepower but you might get more but not much Im just saying 15 might be the minimum. So doing all this work to gain very little HP might not only be a waste of money, time and unsatisfied results. Going with a bigger cam than the stage 1 from what i've read you would still have the same street manner as long as you stay under 600 lift and the duration has alot to do with it as well-. I think this cam would be the hot ticket----danfigg

intake/duration exhaust/duration Intake lift Exhaust lift LSA
[email protected] .050 [email protected] .050 .595 .595 114


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I might try a slightly bigger cam. I think what danfigg suggested would be a good choice in size. Im fully aware of the tuning needs and what I need for the FULL install. I will be installing it myself and probably the only time I will drive it will be to the tuner who is a pretty good distance away.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Take it easy driving it. Your going to have an itch to slam it with the new cam, but you gotta relax. Get it tuned and then worry about how it will perform after. Don't get antsy


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Go with a cam a professional suggest for you not something that might not fit your needs. Do a search on here, or ask Svede he knows the name of a known person. Just do yourself a favor and do some leg work first. Nobody on here is a cam expert unless they installed cams themselves and have tuning experiance with cams then its just heresay. :lol: @15hp when the stock cam is only 204/211 @ 116lsa


----------

